# NOAA Forecast at 3559' at K'ton



## Puck it (Oct 31, 2012)

This is looking better.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 31, 2012)

Indeed!!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 1, 2012)

Looking even better at Mansfield and Jay! We are so close!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 5, 2012)

Must be nice to so close to it all HIB,
Yeah..Maine has two differing models from NWS.  One mostly with western mtns getting a little with the rest of the state rain....and the other puts snow for most of mid-state....would be nice to have a big dump Wed. night into Thursday...LOL.  Has been spitting snow ever so lightly this last hour in Bangor...no accum.


----------

